# [SOLVED] Jak zmienić kolory tekstu i tła w thunderbirdzie?

## madman

Zainstalowałem thunderbirda 3.0.3 i mimo odpowiedniego ustawienia kolorów program nadal wyświetla kolory po swojemu:

--> http://wpk.p.lodz.pl/~imagine/thunderbird303.png

Da się to obejść? Nadmieniam, że w wersji 2.x wiadomości wyświetlały się się tak jak ustawiłem.

----------

## Core

Witaj,

zmień sobie browser.display.use_system_colors na false.

----------

## madman

 *Core wrote:*   

> Witaj,
> 
> zmień sobie browser.display.use_system_colors na false.

 

Dzięki! Działa  :Smile: 

----------

